# 9 cách giảm cân an toàn và hiệu quả đón tết cận kề



## Vietcorset (22/12/18)

Không lâu nữa Tết sẽ lại về, các chị em đã bao giờ nghĩ đến việc giảm cân an toàn lại hiệu quả để tết này có thể diện các bộ quần áo mới đẹp không ?

Hôm nay _Việt Corset_ sẽ đưa ra cho bạn 9 cách _giảm cân an toàn vừa hiệu_ quả để các chị em có thể áp dụng và thực hiện được ngay để kịp đón tết với một body nuột nà và diện được những bộ cánh đẹp nhất nhé

*1. Đầu tiên món khai vị thì cứ phải là rau và trái cây*
Bạn nên bắt đầu bữa ăn của mình với các loại thực phẩm có nhiều chất xơ và tốt cho dạ dày như rau củ và trái cây. Đây sẽ là cách giảm cân an toàn và nhanh chóng đầu tiên mà bạn có thể làm ngay lập tức. Ăn rau củ quả trước khi em cơm còn giúp được việc kích thích hệ tiêu hóa nhẹ nhàng hoạt động bởi rau chứa nhiều chất xơ, không gây tình trạng khó tiêu hóa. Còn một ưu điểm nữa, rau củ và trái cây tươi sẽ làm cho bạn cảm thấy no và không có cảm giác muốn ăn gì nữa. Đây quả thực là một cách giảm cân rất an toàn vì nó có thể kiểm soát được lượng đường cùng chất béo hấp thụ vào cơ thể






Giảm cân an toàn và hiệu quả bằng rau củ quả​
*2. Tập thói  quen uống nước sau khi thức dậy*
Nếu bạn là người có thói quen ngủ nướng mỗi sáng thì hãy tập lại cho mình thói quen dậy sớm sau đó tập vài động tác đơn giản và quan trọng nhất là phải uống một cốc nước thật lớn. Tại sao bạn phải uống nước vào mỗi buổi sáng ? Bởi vì nó sẽ giúp bạn thanh lọc cơ thể mà nó cũng có thể cải thiện vóc dáng như một cách giảm cân an toàn và hiệu quả. Không những thế, nước còn có tác dụng cải thiện và hỗ trợ quá trình trao đổi chất. Cũng như tuần hoàn máu nên có tác dụng tích cực tới việc giảm cân và đốt cháy mỡ thừa trong quá trình bổ sung nước

*3. Ăn uống đúng giờ*
Trong một ngày bạn có thể ăn nhiều bữa tuy nhiên việc quan trọng nhất và bạn không bao giờ được phép bỏ bữa và phải ăn đúng giờ. Có như thế hệ tiêu hóa của bạn mới hoạt động tốt và hiệu quả hơn. Tuyệt đối không được nhịn ăn hay bỏ bữa vì bạn có thể tạo thành thói quen đối với vấn đề này và nó sẽ gây ra các tình trạng không tốt

*4. Hạn chế ăn các món ăn có chất béo*
Để giảm cân an toàn và hiệu quả, nếu bạn có ăn kiêng thì bạn cũng cần hạn chế các món ăn chứa nhiều dầu mỡ và tinh bột. Như vậy bạn sẽ kiểm soát được tốt hơn vấn đề giảm cân của mình rất nhiều và đồng thời giảm nồng độ insulin,sẽ kích thích tất cả từng tế bào trong cơ thể phải đốt nhiều mỡ hơn






Giảm cân an toàn hiệu quả là không chất béo
​*5. Ăn nhẹ vào buổi chiều*
Bữa ăn vào buổi chiều nhẹ nhàng như ngũ cốc, hoa quả hay sữa chua vào buổi chiều sẽ giúp kiềm chế cơn đói cũng như giảm cảm giác thèm ăn. Cách này mẹo giảm cân an toàn và hiệu quả đang được nhiều người áp dụng

*6. Uống coffe đen*
Caffeine có trong cà phê có chứa nhiều chất chống oxy hóa, giúp tăng hoạt động trao đổi chất 3-11%, ngoài ra còn tăng tốc độ đốt mỡ thừa từ 10-29%. Vì vậy đây là sự lựa chọn đồ uống sáng suốt cho những ai muốn tìm được cách nào đó giảm cân an toàn và hiệu quả

*7. Tập Aerobic *
Nếu bạn là người năng động yêu thích hoạt động thể chất thì hãy thử tìm tới bộ môn aerobic. Những bài tập này nổi tiếng với khả năng giảm cân nhanh giúp bạn đốt cháy calories. Đồng thời tăng cường sức khỏe thể chất cũng như tinh thần và nhất là khả năng giảm mỡ bụng ấn tượng.

_



_
_Giảm cân an toàn và hiệu quả khi tập luyện_​
*8. Uống trà xanh*
Giống như cà phê, trà xanh là đồ uống có chứa chất chống oxy hóa hiệu quả. Nó cũng có tác dụng giảm cân an toàn, dù lượng caffein ít hơn cà phê nhưng chất chống oxy hóa trong trà xanh lại nhiều và tốt hơn. Làm tăng cường quá trình đốt mỡ thừa trong cơ một cách hiệu quả. Từ đó bạn có thể tự tin làm đẹp để đi chơi Tết.

*9. Sử Dụng Gen Nịt Bụng Latex*
Đây là phương pháp dành cho các chị em đã có một cân nặng như ý nhưng vùng mỡ bụng vòng 2 lại đặc biệt xồ xề và quá khổ. Với phương pháp nịt bụng giảm cân an toàn và hiệu quả các chị có thể giảm 3-7cm mỡ bụng chỉ sau 3-5 tuần sử dụng thôi nhé.

Nịt bụng là quá trình tác động vật lý trực tiếp vào vùng bụng, giúp hình thành form dáng. Nịt bụng có thể bằng nhiều cách như sử dụng gen, khăn nịt. Nhưng, Việt Corset  khuyên các chị nên sử dụng nịt bụng được thiết kế cẩn thận để không để lại bất cứ hậu quả xấu nào đến cơ thể.

Hiện nay, Viêt Corset cung cấp các loại nịt bụng với vô vàn mẫu mã và thiết kế khác nhau như gen nịt latex, nịt body spanx, corsets,… Với dây kéo và khuy cài, linh động theo từng vòng eo và form dáng chuẩn, hỗ trợ rất tốt trong quá trình giảm cân an toàn và hiệu quả cho các chị em


----------

